# Are Viair check valves removable from leader hose?



## PNW20thGTI (Aug 21, 2013)

Ordering some SMC check valves, just wanted to double check if the Viair check valves can be removed from the leader hose or they're built in? Thanks in advance


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah they are removable


----------



## PNW20thGTI (Aug 21, 2013)

Twilliams83 said:


> yeah they are removable


Just went and took a closer look... seems as though they are pressure fitted. I may just end up buying new leader hose


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe you can get them off. I'm in the process of trying as well. After I'm busy screwing around with all my regular fittings, I'm gonna get that crappy check valve off too. Also bought a replacement. I believe if you take two wrenches it'll come off. I'm just not sure how you actually get it off.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

The check valve is removable, it is threaded onto the leader line, albeit tightly. You can see it separated in the picture below, along with the leader line also disconnected.


(disregard the quick disconnect attached to the check valve and the ****ty iphone picture)


----------



## PNW20thGTI (Aug 21, 2013)

Carbon13GTI said:


> I believe you can get them off. I'm in the process of trying as well. After I'm busy screwing around with all my regular fittings, I'm gonna get that crappy check valve off too. Also bought a replacement. I believe if you take two wrenches it'll come off. I'm just not sure how you actually get it off.


Found this image online, but it's the same setup as mine. Mine has a swivel fitting, which doesn't appear to be in the image you displayed. Would it still come apart, or is this an actual pressure fitted piece? I'd go and wrench on mine til I either broke it or got it apart, but can't afford to break one at the moment if it's an actual pressure fit


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

They do come off. I know when I replaced mine one came off fairly easy and the one was so hard I ended up just getting a new leader hose.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

The check valve separates from the leader line at the red line. The spot marked "hex shape" is covered in a sticker in your picture. When I took mine apart the "check valve" required a 5/8" wrench, and the "hex shape" used a slightly smaller 9/16" wrench. Hope that helps.


----------



## PNW20thGTI (Aug 21, 2013)

euro+tuner said:


> The check valve separates from the leader line at the red line. The spot marked "hex shape" is covered in a sticker in your picture. When I took mine apart the "check valve" required a 5/8" wrench, and the "hex shape" used a slightly smaller 9/16" wrench. Hope that helps.


Thanks for throwing that image together man. I wondered if that would work, but didn't feel like breaking something with no back up


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn near stripped the leader line getting it off. They're on there so tight.


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

It takes two people to get it off. Two wrenches. One holding one, the other holding the other. Viar puts thread sealer on them. I only know this all because I literally just took mine off with my Dad. :laugh:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Carbon13GTI said:


> It takes two people to get it off. Two wrenches. One holding one, the other holding the other. Viar puts thread sealer on them. I only know this all because I literally just took mine off with my Dad. :laugh:


x2. Took myself and a friend to get one off of the 400c leader line. They're on there tight, but they are indeed removable.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

I upgrade to smc check valves, haven't had an issue even up in new england! They are definitely super tight coming part!


----------

